# Lathe Tool Sharpening System



## BassBlaster (Apr 22, 2012)

Finally got my lathe tool system built.

This is the woodcraft slow speed grinder paired with a wolvering grinding jig all mounted to a home made stand I built from excess junk around here. This system works amazingly well and I highly reccomend it. I had never sharpened lathe tools before and was able to produce perfectly sharp guoges in about 30 seconds!!

No one is aloud to make fun of my welds!!! I only have a little flux core welder so it is what it is!!

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/SharpeningStation.jpg


----------



## brown down (Apr 22, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Finally got my lathe tool system built.
> 
> This is the woodcraft slow speed grinder paired with a wolvering grinding jig all mounted to a home made stand I built from excess junk around here. This system works amazingly well and I highly reccomend it. I had never sharpened lathe tools before and was able to produce perfectly sharp guoges in about 30 seconds!!
> 
> ...


nicely done bass, how much was the whole setup. i use the worksharp system for chisels and hand planes, and found i am really good at doing it free hand, your going to need this for those burls lol Na na na na naah nah.Na na na na naah nah.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 22, 2012)

The grinder was $125 but frequently goes on sale for $90. I picked up the grinding jig on sale for about $65. The stand cost me nothing but a can of paint and a few hours of my time. I still need to get the vari grind jig for my bowl gouge. If I recall correctly, it runs about $55. I also need the dressing jig for dressing the wheels but I havnt priced it yet.

The way it sits, I'm into it for right around $200.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice set up, It's one of those things on my to do list. I have used those welders before and I know what you mean, crank up the heat all the way and do the best you can with what it is, but they do work.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 22, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice set up, It's one of those things on my to do list. I have used those welders before and I know what you mean, crank up the heat all the way and do the best you can with what it is, but they do work.



Thanks!!

Yup, had to turn the heat all the way up for this project. This steel was a little heavier than what this welder is suppose to be capable of doing but I made it work. The biggest issue for me is the spatter it creates. I usually clean it all up but was in somewhat of a hurry on this project so I just left it.


----------



## gridlockd (Apr 22, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> No one is aloud to make fun of my welds!!! I only have a little flux core welder so it is what it is!!



You'll get no judgement from me on your welds. they look good to my eyes, you should see some of the gorilla snot welds i make! 

As for the sharpening system, I think this clinches it for me, I've been kicking around the idea of getting a setup similar to this, but have been putting it off, I struggle with sharpening and need something easy and quick, (so I can gt back to the lathe). thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 22, 2012)

gridlockd said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > No one is aloud to make fun of my welds!!! I only have a little flux core welder so it is what it is!!
> ...



This is very simple and very quick. I was really surprised at how simple it was to produce a perfectly sharp gouge. I havnt tried my scrapers or my parting tool yet but I dont see how they can be any more difficult. I dunno about skews either. Those are tools of the devil so they stay in the box they came in, lol!!!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like a great setup! I use the wolverine and varigrind, and it's a great way to get a quick, reproducible grind. If you get really serious about lathe chisels, you can upgrade to a CBN wheel… You'll never want to use an AO wheel again.

A word of caution to those considering a grinder stand like this… Make sure you've got enough clearance behind the grinder to allow the arm on the wolverine to slide all the way into the base. A buddy of mine mounted his to his bench, and he had to cut a hole in the wall behind the arm of the platform to allow it to slide in to the wheel far enough!:dash2::dash2:


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 22, 2012)

I can allready see that once I get my vari grind tool for my bowl gouge, I'm going to have to move it away from the wall some to get the arm to slide in far enough. Good tip!!


----------



## Vern Tator (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow a thing of beauty. This will improve your turning more than any other thing I can think of. There is no substitute for sharp tools, and your system will make it easy.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 25, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> gridlockd said:
> 
> 
> > BassBlaster said:
> ...


That is a nice set up. As Rbaccus would say,"you want your turning tools scary sharp." If the weld holds it is all good.

When I took my skews out of the box and used them on some bangles, they would destroy the bangle in a heart beat(not due to the user). So I took the edge of the points of the skew(training wheels for this boy) and now I can't live without them. Crank that lathe up to 2000rpm or whatever(7500 rpm/diamter of work) and let it rip.
Dave


----------

